# rivets



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to put rivet detail on a project and cannot do it with a punch from the inside. Drilling holes and putting rivets (pins) will not work as they would be too big. I'm working in 1/32 scale. Any ideas?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What about the rivets you apply?



AR88001



Greg


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend, David Leech, tried these and they are just too thin. They are only about .005thick and when painted over they disappear. The manufacturer suggests layering them but it's not suitable.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Being a modeler first and a runner second, I sometimes find that I don't really need all those rivets. If I need rivets for large scale, I use straight pins and cut them to length. Your still going to have to drill a pilot hole, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby have a good selection in different sizes.

trainman


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The horizontal rivet line above the word "Pacific" and at the top in this photo are decals from Archer. They do show but not real pronounced like the molded on rivets on the rest of the tender. The tender was spray painted with rattle can Rust Oleum and over sprayed with Krylon flat avcrlic.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I use mini nails from doll house suppliers. also check out scale hardware.com


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tichy plastic rivets in different head sizes is what I use...a real pia with the smallest as have to handle with very fine tweezers and watch out when removing them from the sprues as they scatter everywhere!

Tichy Train Group


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

On my HOn3 layout I'm somewhat of a rivet counter, thank goodness everything Blackstone makes has the rivets case in, but all my large scale was all manufactured with all welded steel and ground smooth, so very little rivets were needed. So when it's your railroad you can do what you want and call it good. 

trainman


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pantages said:


> Drilling holes and putting rivets (pins) will not work as they would be too big. I'm working in 1/32 scale.


Dan, the Tichy rivets work unless you are live steam. They are small enough for 1/32nd. Grandt Line also used to sell O scale rivets that are slightly oversize but still very small.

I tried Archer decals on my EBT M-1 test, and they were small for 1:20 but didn't look too bad. I think they would work in 1/32nd.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, these look great, which ones are they?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, the archer has a few sizes, I know of a PRR Caboose that was built with them and they look amazing. Bill Allen also has used them on a few projects too.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pantages said:


> Pete, these look great, which ones are they?


Archer. I was testing them back in 2012 when they introduced the G scale ones. Woody said:
"We can do .062 diameter but are limited to .005 height. "


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Dan
Here are the Micro Fasteners 1/16" head and 1/32" shaft I use on the smokebox front.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try modelmortorscars.com They have a large variety of rivets in their hardware section. Also nut and bolts of all sizes.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Your URL: modelmortorscars.com is misspelled. It should read: modelmotorcars.com

Hope it helps.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

They have quite an assortment there. You go to our store and the hardware dropdown. The rivets are about half way down.
I thought they were a bit pricy so I checked Micro fasteners and was sad to see that they don't carry the solid ones anymore and want $3.50 per rivet now
So this looks like a good source and they carry copper rivets which are great for boiler construction.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I made a mistake on the Micro Fasteners price. It is $3.50 for 50 rivets but they don't have the .057" head ones that they had before. I wish I had ordered more last time. I spoke to Micro and their supplier is out of business. They are looking for a new supplier. They source everything from US suppliers and many have gone out of business because of the 2020 problems.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironton said:


> Your URL: modelmortorscars.com is misspelled. It should read: modelmotorcars.com
> 
> Hope it helps.


fat finger syndrome deal with it


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I apologize. I was just trying to be helpful and head off the complaints about the URL not working. Once again I am sorry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A "thank you for catching my error" would be more appropriate than "deal with it"....

He even said "hope it helps".....

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> A "thank you for catching my error" would be more appropriate than "deal with it"....


Noel has bad days sometimes and forgets who he is talking to . . .


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> A "thank you for catching my error" would be more appropriate than "deal with it"....
> 
> He even said "hope it helps".....
> 
> Greg


I apologize. My agent orange neuropathy is killing me this week and I feel grumpy Also just turned 80. Thanks for catching my error Ironton.


----------



## calcifer (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi, Dan: Beaducation has some nice brass rivets: Brass Round Head 1/16" Rivets, 1/4" Long, Pack of 50


----------

